# Hyatt Highlands Inn just passed ROFR



## heathpack (May 17, 2019)

i need another timeshare like I need a hole in the head.  But.  I made an offer on an EOY even 1BR platinum week 18 at Highlands Inn over the weekend.

Offer was accepted, we got our contract Mon, returned it Tues, and Hyatt passed on exercising it’s ROFR yesterday.  Incredibly fast!  So hopefully we close by the end of June and Hyatt enters into the system in July.

We wanted a good unit, ours is 437 which is labeled horizon view but per the front desk has a good ocean view.  It’s an ADA Unit, which for us is both good and bad.  We travel to Carmel for the purpose of cycling and usually have bikes and associated gear.  No steps into the unit is a real plus.  But the counters are lower and I actually cook in Timeshares, so that could be a PIA.  We’ll see.

It’s a Sunday check in, works well for us because I normally am off Fri, Sat, Sun.  The split week’s weekend with a Sunday checkin is Thurs-Fri-Sat, so we can get a nice stay with just 1 vacation day, if we split the week.  OR if we use the whole week, we can tack a two day stay on somewhere for Fri and Sat- Paso Robles, Cambria, Santa Cruz, San Francisco all work well.

We also own a Gold week 22 at High Sierra.  Not sure what our usage will be next year, we were planning on New Years AirBnB in Scottsdale, Mar Carmel (club trade, 4 nights combined with a hotel stay), June Bend OR (private TUG trade), Labor Day Sun Valley for a bike race then Park City with our Marriott ownership, Thanksgiving Sedona (club trade).

I’m thinking we will try for Maui, since we’ll have the points.  If we use our owned split week weekend, we’ll have enough points left for any size unit in Maui.  If we get a match in Maui, the size unit we match into will then dictate what we do with Sedona.  We can probably trade in with a non Hyatt over Thanksgiving, we’ve done it before.

We’re mostly interested in Carmel, Tahoe and Sedona.  They are drive-to locations for us and the cycling is great.  Maybe Aspen and Breck summer at some point, for the mountain biking.  And occasionally Maui.  There’s always the challenge of riding up Haleakala!

Anyway, happy with the purchase.  We were looking at Pinon Point and Highlands Inn.  Pinon Pointe is tricky if you want a prime unit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2019)

Congratulations on passing ROFR.  I loved our stay at Hyatt Highlands.

Getting Maui with your SBP is still going to work for you.  Our son recently stayed in a unit that I got with our small one bedroom at SBP.  

Of course, I know you are talking about staying at the Hyatt on Maui, and that would be so nice.


----------



## heathpack (May 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Congratulations on passing ROFR.  I loved our stay at Hyatt Highlands.
> 
> Getting Maui with your SBP is still going to work for you.  Our son recently stayed in a unit that I got with our small one bedroom at SBP.
> 
> Of course, I know you are talking about staying at the Hyatt on Maui, and that would be so nice.



The ironic thing is that we _had_ a WKORVN reservation for next March, an exchange we got with our SBP.

Then we went to Carmel on vacation and decided next year we wanted to go back to Carmel, rather than Maui.  So we gave the WKORVN week to some friends and went searching for another Hyatt week.  

Bought a week in Carmel and now are talking about trading it for Maui.

Makes sense, right??!  Lol, I am obviously conflicted on the idea of going to Maui.

Major first world problem.


----------



## SteelerGal (May 17, 2019)

Congratulations.  We go to Monterey every year for the races.  One day we will stay in Carmel.


----------



## cyntravel (May 17, 2019)

Congratulations! Sounds like fun. Riding down Haleakala! I Did it before. it was Breathtaking. I think there are some restrictions now. Someone can give you more up to date info than I can.


----------



## heathpack (May 17, 2019)

cyntravel said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like fun. Riding down Haleakala! I Did it before. it was Breathtaking. I think there are some restrictions now. Someone can give you more up to date info than I can.



I have zero interest in riding down Haleakala.  I’d want to ride *up* Haleakala.  Once I got to the top, I’d be done.  Drive down in the support vehicle.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 17, 2019)

heathpack said:


> I have zero interest in riding down Haleakala.  I’d want to ride *up* Haleakala.  Once I got to the top, I’d be done.  Drive down in the support vehicle.


I rode up in my 30's. Hardest ride of my life. I'd be scared to ride down.


----------



## dsmrp (May 17, 2019)

heathpack said:


> I have zero interest in riding down Haleakala.  I’d want to ride *up* Haleakala.  Once I got to the top, I’d be done.  Drive down in the support vehicle.



Congrats on your Highlands purchase.  That sure was fast for waiving ROFR!
I'm going to Highlands for the first time in about a month;  am very interested in seeing the place.

DH took a bike tour to ride down when we were last on Maui.  He had a blast, but he's an experienced bike rider.  The tours say they're for advanced riders.  DH said he had a mixture of ability in his group;  the tour leader spent more time with the middle-end of the pack. I would be scared to death too going very fast; gotta be able to handle the downhill speed.  The bike rides now start outside of the national park, I guess for liability reasons. 

He wouldn't have minded trying to ride uphill, but no tours in that direction, and I wasn't going to trail him in the car for hours in case stuff happened 
Besides the roads are pretty much 1 lane in either direction a good part of the way, and you could hold up traffic depending upon time of day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2019)

Congrats on passing ROFR and on your awesome purchase


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 18, 2019)

You'll enjoy your Unit 437. We own Week 18 at 439, so perhaps we'll see you sometime. 439 is on the 2nd floor and has amazing views of the little bay inlet that is the definitive view from Highlands Inn. 437 is on the first floor and is partially blocked by trees and landscaping, but still has great views. Congrats!


----------



## heathpack (Jun 29, 2019)

Just a quick update that our closing went smoothly.  Our new unit showed up in our Hyatt account yesterday.

Our timeline went like this:
Offer made May 11
Offer accept May 12
Sent for ROFR May 14
ROFR waived May 15
Escrow closed on June 3
Hyatt completed transfer June 28

Seven weeks, start to finish.

Many thanks to Bill Gabrielli, the broker that we used.  Super easy to work with and on top of things every step of the way.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 29, 2019)

That was fast. Did Bill Quote you a good price or did you just low ball the offer. When I spoke to him he kept saying these weeks go for this and those weeks for that.  I knew that people where getting better deals and I got the idea he wasn't interested in low ball offers so I bought elsewhere.


----------



## echino (Jun 29, 2019)

Same experience with Bill. I made a few fair offers on his overpriced listings and he did not budge.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 29, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> That was fast. Did Bill Quote you a good price or did you just low ball the offer. When I spoke to him he kept saying these weeks go for this and those weeks for that.  I knew that people where getting better deals and I got the idea he wasn't interested in low ball offers so I bought elsewhere.



I offered $2000 for an EOY platinum week, and it was accepted.  It was a price point that worked for me, but my intent was not to squeeze the absolute lowest price out of the seller.  My priorities were something at Highlands Inn or Pinon Pointe close but not too close to week 22 (which is what we own at High Sierra), a good unit, and not more than $4k. 

We did make a lowball offer on a different unit that seemed to be priced aggressively.  However we offered 50% of the asking price right after the seller decreased the price.  So I think that was just a little too much to the seller to consider at thexact point in time. He/she would’ve wound up with only about a third of what they were hoping to get.  They might eventually accept the price I offered but psychologically not when I made my offer.

Never felt dissuaded from making an offer.

I’m ok with paying a little more to work with someone non-frustrating.  Time is money, I’m happy to look for bargains within reason but also place a premium on a smooth transaction.  If I lose best use of a years worth of points, there’s $1800 down the drain.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 29, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> That was fast. Did Bill Quote you a good price or did you just low ball the offer. When I spoke to him he kept saying these weeks go for this and those weeks for that.  I knew that people where getting better deals and I got the idea he wasn't interested in low ball offers so I bought elsewhere.





echino said:


> Same experience with Bill. I made a few fair offers on his overpriced listings and he did not budge.



Same as y’all, I have made what I believe were fair priced offers based on what other units (comps) I know have sold for, not talking eBay either. He flat turns me down, where I know he has not bothered advising his clients of the offers.  His clients may have said don’t bother us if the offer is under x$, but I know some of his listings sit for years with out moving... who is that good for?


----------



## Pathways (Jun 30, 2019)

Sapper said:


> who is that good for?



The other sellers.  A good broker will keep as many high listings as possible. If there are six listings at 10k, then one all the sudden at 8k looks cheap.  Same for rentals.  I see some priced WAY too high. Then the same person has one 2-3 hundred less. The lower price now looks great.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 30, 2019)

I never forget that these are timeshares.  For every seller that is hanging on for a high price. There is a seller that actually really wants to sell:  today, not next week, month or year...


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 2, 2019)

I contacted several brokers and their options were out of our price range.  Daily searching on multiple sites finally yielded 2 opportunities.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jul 3, 2019)

echino said:


> Same experience with Bill. I made a few fair offers on his overpriced listings and he did not budge.



+1 (or rather +2) for Bill who helped me on the buyer side for two timeshares (neither his listings). He operates without drama unlike my experience with other timeshare reps, and helped me find two (for me) incredible deals. He never declined to present on my behalf no matter what my crazy low-ball was.

On the sell side, pricing is ultimately up to the seller, but make no mistake, Bill understands the market rate. 

He gently offers his sell listings but at least for the two Hyatt weeks I have, it's a reasonable and efficient market with the MyResortNetwork website.

With no pressure at all, Bill's great!


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2019)

I love Bill. He is fabulous with me. I do not see his listings as overpriced. I have a Hyatt Key West waiting to pass ROFR and his listing was the lowest price on the market. I suspect it will pass since I heard Hyatt is not exercising ROFR. But still waiting. If you tell Bill what you want, he will find it anywhere, not just his listing. Last year Bill found me an incredible deal on MVC trust points. I bought for $3 pp and $2 activation fee. I think the going rate now is $4 pp and $3 activation fee. I purchased 7000 trust points and it turned out the seller was a Venezulan widow so it took like double the time to close. Probably why her deal was so nicely priced. I worked with another broker on the deal so I assume Bill got a referral fee. I told Bill I would pay $3 PP and he found me a deal! The attorney on the deal made it happen or this deal was ready to fall apart. The other broker was not very effective but the attorney worked night and day for me for a $500 commission. He must have lost money on my deal but I refer to him whenever someone needs a stupendous TS attorney.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Just a quick update that our closing went smoothly.  Our new unit showed up in our Hyatt account yesterday.
> 
> Our timeline went like this:
> Offer made May 11
> ...



Wow that is fabulous. I hope our settles this fast.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 8, 2019)

Can some of you who made good offers to Bill give us some more info to see if we think it is a lowball or not?


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 10, 2019)

My Hyatt Platinum week 14 unobstructed oceanfront view corner unit (across from street from ocean and on the walking/bike riding path) passed ROFR this week at $6900. I did not doubt it would pass since it was at market rate. I think this was not a steal or deal but a fair market price that the owner asked for. I did not negotiate it since it was the lowest price on the market for all the platinum weeks with a fantastic view and location IMHO. I could have made a low ball offer but I did not. I hope when I am ready to sell that other buyers will do the same for me instead of driving down the resale market to zero until the developers step in and start buying back all the available resale weeks for pennies.


----------

